# Subs need for Commercial Poconos PA



## shotn222 (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking for subs so I can negotiate larger contracts. Must have the required liability and sign on as sub...Skid and or Dump w/ plow...

Thanks


----------



## Buchananj (Dec 11, 2011)

are you still looking for subs?


----------



## shotn222 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Yes*

I am in fact still looking for subs...Small Commercial accounts, but rapidly growing and intend to branch out. 14 Properties, looking to sub out around 6. Need the regular bs. GL with 1-2 mill, and a signed sub contractor agreement. Let me know if your still interested. Mt Pocono area. Thanks again


----------



## EverscapesLLC (Dec 20, 2013)

Not sure if you are still in need of help but I figure I would reach out. I have all required insurance but not a skid or dump. 07 2500 dodge diesel w 8-6 V plow. Let me know and thanks in advance.


----------

